# I found the most disgusting/disturbing thing on the internet (redux)



## Splash Log (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it took me a while but what makes the cutter chick like a a trip to Disney world.   Trust me when I say I have been to the deepest darkest corners of the interbutts and this takes the cake hands down.  You have been warned.

(Strongest Warning Possible. 18+ ONLY!)â???¦Related News Stories Below | The YNC.com

Info:

News Report of the Three 20yo Kids who Killed 21 People in One Month in Ukraine | The YNC.com

RT: News : Killing for kicks â?????? youths confess to 21 murders


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2008)

You ain't seen shit till you've been to war son.....


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 5, 2008)

That guy stayed conscious for a fucking long time.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, so anyone seen the video of the guy in a dress who is jacking off inside a cow carcass? He pulls the intestines out and rubs them all over his body and there is blood everywhere. He fucks the cow innards and rubs his cock on the cow's tongue and makes out with it. There was so much more fucked up shit going on that I don't remember.

Good flick.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2008)

That whole site is disgusting


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2008)

Also NSFW


eFukt.com - porn you wish you never saw - 1 Guy 1 Cup


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2008)

I couldnt watch that from start to finish, had to skip through and take a breath, how can humans do this to one another!!!!!???? WTF!?

seriously when you watch something like that, what goes through your mind is something similar happening to you, how in the fuck can you do something like that!?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2008)

i think there should be a massive global extermination of people capable of this type of behavior. no second chances. i really don't see what the sense is in warehousing human vermin. those boys should be killed in the same fashion.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 5, 2008)

To me there are two choices for people who have been found definitely guilty of committing such crimes.

1. Instant death penalty. Don't waste any time or work on them.
2. Labour camps. Intense labour camps. For life.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2008)

My link on the other hand








Tells the story quite nicely


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not watching this one.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude, before clicking on the godamn site I was just thinking about rubing one out before my wokrout...Now I fucking can't because its gona make me feel guilty...WTF, that site should be fucking illegal (fuck our freedom if people like that can post shit that sick for sexual pleasure)...seriously...did you guys see all those other advertisements around the video??  Sometimes I feel guilty just to have a penis, sick fucking world.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2008)

Just think of all the horrid shit our soldiers have to see during wars. children blown to bits, pregnant mothers with their fetuses carved out, witnessing a fellow soldier raping someone, your best friend getting blown in half guts hanging out....they witness these things first hand.....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Just think of all the horrid shit our soldiers have to see during wars. children blown to bits, pregnant mothers with their fetuses carved out, witnessing a fellow soldier raping someone, your best friend getting blown in half guts hanging out....they witness these things first hand.....



Doesn't make it any easier to watch....I mean through history this would be considered nothing Im sure, in the Roman days...ect public executions were entertainment, there is a show I think it is called surviving history that shows all those torture devices and shit, but this still brings a tear to my eye and makes my stomach turn....The worst part about it is just thinking about it happening to you...

Though it is still hard to watch it happen to another human of course, and for nothing!!! Not to make a statement, not because they felt threatened, not because the victim was a criminal of any kind, just for....fun!?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't understand how anyone could do that to another person just for the fuck of it. All the videos there are sick and twisted shit, and I don't see any entertainment value from it. It is disturbing and morbid. I don't even know why people post shit like this here. If you are out searching the internet looking for this type of thing you need to be shot. Totally not cool and I wish someone would delete crap like this from IM. I understand this is open chat, but that type of thing is just all together wrong.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 6, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I don't understand how anyone could do that to another person just for the fuck of it. All the videos there are sick and twisted shit, and I don't see any entertainment value from it. It is disturbing and morbid. I don't even know why people post shit like this here. If you are out searching the internet looking for this type of thing you need to be shot. Totally not cool and I wish someone would delete crap like this from IM. I understand this is open chat, but that type of thing is just all together wrong.



I FUCKING AGREE...a moderator should fucking delete this shit...not because of that video, but ainly because of that fucking sick shit porn that is all around the website trying to promoti it'se;f...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Doesn't make it any easier to watch....I mean through history this would be considered nothing Im sure, in the Roman days...ect public executions were entertainment, there is a show I think it is called surviving history that shows all those torture devices and shit, but this still brings a tear to my eye and makes my stomach turn....The worst part about it is just thinking about it happening to you...
> 
> Though it is still hard to watch it happen to another human of course, and for nothing!!! Not to make a statement, not because they felt threatened, not because the victim was a criminal of any kind, just for....fun!?


If you saw this in real life you wouldn't watch it and then call al of your friends and say "Hey you gotta check out this sick shit I just found, it's gotta be the most disturbing thing happening live right now..."  You'd probably be mentally scarred for life and have nightmares about it.  I saw a kid when I was a child who fucked up on a jump on his BMX and his metal pedal sheered his calf muscle to where it was flapping as he lay on the ground writhing in pain.  Then I saw a guy get hit by a car on his bike once and his head was caved in where he hit the curb.  Just those little real life things really made me feel sick thinking about them happening to me, I could watch the same thing on video it doesn't have the same impact.....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 6, 2008)

maniclion said:


> If you saw this in real life you wouldn't watch it and then call al of your friends and say "Hey you gotta check out this sick shit I just found, it's gotta be the most disturbing thing happening live right now..."  You'd probably be mentally scarred for life and have nightmares about it.  I saw a kid when I was a child who fucked up on a jump on his BMX and his metal pedal sheered his calf muscle to where it was flapping as he lay on the ground writhing in pain.  Then I saw a guy get hit by a car on his bike once and his head was caved in where he hit the curb.  Just those little real life things really made me feel sick thinking about them happening to me, I could watch the same thing on video it doesn't have the same impact.....



Well yea seeing anything like this in person would be way worse, some people have more of a threshold to see stuff like this....Like doctors, but not me man, it doesn't matter, I know it is real that is enough to make me sick, yea there is worse out there, I don't need to see the worst of the worse to make me feel sick to my stomach, this shit does just fine, even on video.

It's not like I look at it thinking this is special fx or something, I seen the news story first, I know it is real, it is up close and graphic, probably closer than I would get to seeing it in person, and closer than Id like to believe I would let happen if I were to witness it and had a chance to stop it....And for the record it did effect my sleep anyway...


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 6, 2008)

wow...

i watched PART of the first link...
and i can honestly say

whoever thought it was a good idea to post that on this forum so that they could share this link with all of us...

your pretty fucking sick just for sharing this


----------



## largepkg (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, I refuse to watch. Can someone give a brief synopsis?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2008)

one kids filming with a camera you see a guy laying there with a box on him he pushes the box off another guy walks up n bashes his face to a bloody pooling pulp and you hear all these gurlgling noises. they watch a while n then start doing more sick shit to him... poking some metal probe like thing into his abdomen. i didn't watch it all. 

it's very sick but i don't think it's sick to say hey omg look at this horrifying thing i saw. it's human to reach out to friends and family to help you with things that disturb you, and this definitely is disturbing. you will recall this in a ptsd manner for a while if you decide to watch.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 6, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> one kids filming with a camera you see a guy laying there with a box on him he pushes the box off another guy walks up n bashes his face to a bloody pooling pulp and you hear all these gurlgling noises. they watch a while n then start doing more sick shit to him... *poking some metal probe like thing into his abdomen.* i didn't watch it all.
> 
> it's very sick but i don't think it's sick to say hey omg look at this horrifying thing i saw. it's human to reach out to friends and family to help you with things that disturb you, and this definitely is disturbing. you will recall this in a ptsd manner for a while if you decide to watch.



a screwdriver I think

into the abdomen and face/eyes....
Don't forget to mention the guy is still alive, not screaming, just gurgling because his face is too much of a mess and he can't seem to breath well, but you can see his stomach inhale/exhale and his arm tries very very faintly to make them stop...then they hit him up with a hammer

If you can help it, don't watch, it is very very disturbing, and it personally messed with my sleep tonight, hopefully it wont again..

Something else that makes watching this on video terrible is the rage it brings to you knowing all you can do is sit there and watch! and not bash these fuckers!!!! More so for me personally though was just sadness, and a sick feeling  followed by rage and more sickness


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2008)

I ate right before watching part of the first link and I nearly lost my food. Then had to go to sleep. I didn't dream about it, but it really messed with my mind watching. Nobody should be entertained by watching people harm others like that. I agree with Fetusaurus Fex that feeling helpless to help the person made me very anxious and upset. If I saw something like that I would have done something about it.

I didn't click on any of the other video links but the titles were as bad or worse. That kind of site should be blocked or taken away. Nobody should find that amusing or entertaining. I assume these videos take place in other countries where our government cannot track down the people doing this shit.


If you have not watched this video already then do yourself a favor and don't watch it. It is very upsetting and disturbing.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 6, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> wow...
> 
> i watched PART of the first link...
> and i can honestly say
> ...



You clicked on link "I found the most disgusting/disturbing thing on the internet"

You then read my forward 

The link itself gives a strong warning, you didn't have to look and did.  Your fault.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 6, 2008)

And so you know I dont search this shit out it just floats around around interbutts and I eventually come around it.  

To me it serves a purpose, it exposes a sick twisted side of humanity that is unthinkable.  I dont think its for everyone, I watched it once and wont watch it again, it had a powerful effect on me.  

Like I said its a side of humanity most people don't see or think about and that's why I find it interesting, not enjoyable.  I am sorry if i didn't give a strong enough warning but I really think it was sufficient.


----------



## evanps (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had patients with their faces broken all to hell, their abdominal cavities completely exposed to air, I've seen open heart surgeries, stuck tubes in people in places they should never go and watched all kinds of sickening medical procedures but this tops it. Nothing before has ever made me sick but this honestly turned my stomach. These filthy bastards need to be strung up and gutted and their parents need exterminated for be so fucking delusional. Politics be damned, our society has created an obligation to be object and give trial but people like this don't deserve it. That was someones dad, brother, son, husand....who knows, and they tortured him like an animal. I would love to be the man to pass down their punishment.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 6, 2008)

To be honest, I'm glad that I chose not to click on that. Just hate to watch another human suffer, especially in a sick twisted, just for the fun of it type of thing...And by the discriptions some of you gave, this is just that!

There are really some mentally phuqed up people in this world! 
Kinda makes one feel he should not be so friendly to strangers when your out drinking in some dive bar!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't Click
snopes.com: Breast Rash


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Dec 6, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Don't Click
> snopes.com: Breast Rash



Fucking what the fuck!?


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 6, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Don't Click
> snopes.com: Breast Rash



Even though I know its a photoshop that photo always erks me.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 6, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> You clicked on link "I found the most disgusting/disturbing thing on the internet"
> 
> You then read my forward
> 
> The link itself gives a strong warning, you didn't have to look and did.  Your fault.



honestly after watching it the first, and only time

i was just disturbed and sickened
it was nothing personal towards you honestly

i was kinda in shock

i apologize if i offended you...

it is only natural to say "hey look at this and tell me if it isnt fucked up..."
subconsciously you were probably looking for some reinforcement that it is in fact as fucked up as you perceived it

and it was
the fact that you said "the most disturbing thing on the web" was a true and sane statement...

in all honesty i was expecting more of a two girl one cup type of disturbing...
not that im into that... but that shit is just disgusting... this shit was disturbing on a completely different level....


----------

